# Drawstring backpacks



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Disclaimer : I have no affiliation whatsoever with the company or the commercial






I was thinking somtimes ago that an emergency is a time when nothing is certain. When you design your BOB or GHB you should think of most possibilities and should have as many multipurpose items as possible.

One of those multipurpose items is a cheap bag/backpack for small tasks or various purposes. A drawstring bag/backpack like this one has many uses like :

- You can lend it to a less prepared family member in case of SHTF
- Can help you carry goods from last minute quick visit to stores for additional items (batteries, snacks ..etc. ) 
- You can use it when you reach your bug out destination to move around instead of carrying your Alice Pack or such

The opening is naturally secured when you put on your shoulders. Also, it folds easily within your main pack when travelling. You can even use it as a sub-organizer within the BOB. And moreover, it comes in all colors.

I just thought you have a look. 
Seems like a great addition to a GHB or BOB.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I often put a small bag in my GHB for added storage capacity, especially now that it's cold. It's big enough for a couple of two liter bottles, which I would pull from my trunk or my shelves so that I don't have to stop for water initially, and to maximize any refill stops. I wear it in front and it's profile is low enough that it doesn't restrict movement too much. Not optimal for crawling in the mud, but great for making mileage. I hook it in under my regular straps ad link it with my sternum strap. It also helps balance the load if I'm running ammo-heavy.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Neat product...


You can just grab an old army laundry bag and a couple of 'rock bottons' for the bottom corners and you can have an improvised VC backpack. For heavier loads you can wrap towels for some P pads.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Local martial arts school has some of those. I don't think they'd be hard to make, I've made drawstring laundry bags for the kids before - you'd have to reinforce the corners like SNT said.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Instead of rock buttons, a single bundled sock works well and it's even softer!


----------

